
Gaussian Processes - astdb
http://efavdb.com/gaussian-processes/
======
btown
GPML is the canonical textbook for Gaussian Processes for any who want to go
deeper (or find OP’s explanation too handwavy), and it’s available free
online:
[http://gaussianprocess.org/gpml/chapters/](http://gaussianprocess.org/gpml/chapters/)

